# Two Akbash and a Pyrenees team



## Makuck (Nov 16, 2020)

Two female Akbash and male Pyrenees. Guy on the right isn't full grown, he's a goof. The Akbash on left is the alpha, over a year old, the tucked up variety very elegant she gets to the scene first, she looks so funny playing. We have a 3rd, we are introducing a female akbash puppy. We are in NW Colorado high rockies. These guys are all very protective, I don't take em to the city it's stimulus overload. We're on thousands of acres with bears, coyote, Grey wolf, mountain lions. Never lost an animal. Highly recommend people use these non-lethal predator control. The objective is just loud barks never have to fight, but they are capable. These dogs are a blast they really bond to us and the animals, and will give their life.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice to see! I hope to perhaps own one someday but we're not nearly in the same need as you would be. Kudos to you and your pack.


----------

